# 2020 craftsman 28” 357cc fuel injection no start



## Kevnic (1 mo ago)

Hi guys, pulled the blower out of the shed(first snow of winter) and attempted to start it . Turn key in, green light is illuminated, steady green. Another light just below green light blinking rapidly(fast). Cannot hear fuel pump kicking on. Pushed engine start button turns over but no fire. I understand there is a 7.2-8.4 v battery that it uses. Maybe it’s dead… any thoughts? Thanks. Kevin


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Got a vtvm ? Check the battery. Otherwise, no fuel, no spark...and so on.


----------



## Kevnic (1 mo ago)

Yes I have a dvom. At work right now, will check voltage when I get home. If it needed a charge, any links to what k would need to charge it? Thank you.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

I thought the F I engines came with a charger. Guess I am wrong.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

looks like it may use a 12v system based off the charger you should have got with it. otherwise there seems to be no real info out there. i didn't even know there was a MTD built EFI machine till right now. if it is anything like ariens machines the fuel pump has likely gone bad. almost need to fire up these things monthly to keep the pump moving or maybe ad some 2 stroke has before storing it and run the machine for a bit.
also when exactly did you buy it? if it was less than 2 years ago it still may be under warranty. definitely may want to look into this first. 








PartsTree - Home of OEM Parts for Outdoor Power Equipment


Parts lookup and repair parts diagrams for outdoor equipment like Toro mowers, Cub Cadet tractors, Husqvarna chainsaws, Echo trimmers, Briggs engines, etc.




www.partstree.com


----------



## Sam Am I (Oct 28, 2021)

crazzywolfie said:


> i didn't even know there was a MTD built EFI machine till right now.


Ditto...His diagnostic lights though sound a lot like those on the ECU's that LCT/Ariens uses. Also, the battery voltage levels he is citing, both very familiar eh?.....Hmmm, although I found the machine, but yeah, I can't find much info either craftsman or otherwise on his machine.....

@Kevnic

Can you video those LED lights/ECU as they're blinking that you referred to? Also, your blower is 120VAC lectic or rope start, right?

And yes, if it uses a 7.8-8.4V batt and if it's dead, when key "on", the pump will not pressurize the fuel line to the fuel injector and it won't fire. If in fact the batt is dead, you can spritz some gas into the throttle body, get it to fire(it should have a CDI Ig., no batt required to spark) AND it should fire up and then *_run off it's alternator_. At that point, it'll charge it's 7.8V batt at same time...........

*If the design is similar to LCT/Ariens, these EFI's can and will run *w/o* the 7.8V NiMH batt. Because they can be pull rope cranked and/or 120VAC cranked AND because the CDI Ig is a magneto, she'll still spark and if you've manually added fuel(and the fuel pump, ecu, throttle servo are still functional) she'll fired up and run like a top just off the alt, no 7.8V batt required!........Just a side note for all that might be interested.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Kevnic said:


> Maybe it’s dead… any thoughts?


What's your full model number? Maybe CMGB223105? It will get us to the correct machine faster...


----------



## Kevnic (1 mo ago)

Sam Am I said:


> Ditto...His diagnostic lights though sound a lot like those on the ECU's that LCT/Ariens uses. Also, the battery voltage levels he is citing, both very familiar eh?.....Hmmm, although I found the machine, but yeah, I can't find much info either craftsman or otherwise on his machine.....
> 
> @Kevnic
> 
> Can you video those LED lights/ECU as they're blinking that you referred to? Also, your blower is 120V lectic start, right?


Yes sir when I get home I will get a video for you .


----------



## Kevnic (1 mo ago)

tabora said:


> What's your full model number? It will get us to the correct machine faster...


Yes l will get you the full number when I get home frim
Work.


----------



## Kevnic (1 mo ago)

crazzywolfie said:


> looks like it may use a 12v system based off the charger you should have got with it. otherwise there seems to be no real info out there. i didn't even know there was a MTD built EFI machine till right now. if it is anything like ariens machines the fuel pump has likely gone bad. almost need to fire up these things monthly to keep the pump moving or maybe ad some 2 stroke has before storing it and run the machine for a bit.
> also when exactly did you buy it? if it was less than 2 years ago it still may be under warranty. definitely may want to look into this first.
> 
> 
> ...


I bought it winter of 2020/21 so February of 21


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

tabora said:


> What's your full model number? It will get us to the correct machine faster...


i would guess it is CMXGBAM203101 since it seems like this may be the 1 with craftsman name on it that is EFI. looks like there may be some efi cub cadets available but still not really much info on them.



Kevnic said:


> I bought it winter of 2020/21 so February of 21


would definitely be worth contacting them to see about getting it fixed since the 2 year warranty is likely ending soon and i can not find any info on parts availability on the engine so the manufacture may be the only place to get parts at this point.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

did find this for newer cub cadets but it does not show a fuel pump by itself but the fuel tank itself is quite expensive so i would assume the pump may be built into it or not replaceable especially for $235. 








PartsTree - Home of OEM Parts for Outdoor Power Equipment


Parts lookup and repair parts diagrams for outdoor equipment like Toro mowers, Cub Cadet tractors, Husqvarna chainsaws, Echo trimmers, Briggs engines, etc.




www.partstree.com


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Sounds like another example of small engine F I being not quite ready for prime time. Why do manufacturers release an unproven product before thoroughly testing it ?


----------



## WVguy (Nov 24, 2018)

RIT333 said:


> Sounds like another example of small engine F I being not quite ready for prime time. Why do manufacturers release an unproven product before thoroughly testing it ?


First couple years of buyers are the beta testers it seems.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

WVguy said:


> First couple years of buyers are the beta testers it seems.


that is how things generally work. they can't just keep testing them in a controlled environment. it does suck that they are generally asking top dollar for these machines.


----------



## WVguy (Nov 24, 2018)

crazzywolfie said:


> that is how things generally work. they can't just keep testing them in a controlled environment. it does suck that they are generally asking top dollar for these machines.


Oh, I know there's a limit to how much testing they can do. But what they could do is offer a meaningful warranty to induce people to take the risk of buying them.

[rant mode on]"Everybody and their brother" knows how to fix small engine carburetors and there's at least a hundred youtube videos on how to fix one. That isn't the case with small engine fuel injection, and that's why so many people such as myself will not buy one. It's almost like I'd have to have a spare carbureted snow blower to back up the fuel injected one. If that's the case, what's the incentive for me to buy the FI one? None that I can think of. [end rant]

Anyway, back on topic....


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

WVguy said:


> If that's the case, what's the incentive for me to buy the FI one?


When did you buy your first fuel injected car? Likely not the Electrojector on the 1958 Chrysler 300D, DeSoto Adventurer, Dodge D-500, and Plymouth Fury, arguably the first series-production gas cars equipped with an EFI system, or the subsequent electronic fuel injection system by Bosch, called D-Jetronic, which was first introduced on the *VW 1600 TL* in 1967. I think my first one was in 1984 (Honda Accord SE-i), and by 1994 carburetors were done. It took a while for EFI to be perfected in cars, too, but who would want a new carbureted vehicle today?


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

tabora said:


> but who would want a new carbureted vehicle today?


i would consider one especially with how much more simpler they are but also depends on the engine.


----------



## Sam Am I (Oct 28, 2021)

tabora said:


> but who would want a new carbureted vehicle today?


Geeesh, my worse memories of morning starts getting to work at 5am I recall in all my carb'd cars back in the day is they just plain sucked(pun) in winter, esp when it was like -10F or less. No thanks, esp where I live in winters for trouble free reliable starts, I'll keep EFI's and associated electronic ig's for my vehicles over old school carbs and coils any day hands down.......


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

crazzywolfie said:


> i would consider one especially with how much more simpler they are but also depends on the engine.


You would be alone... The 1994 Isuzu Pickup earned its place as the last new vehicle sold in the United States or Canada with a carburetor.


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

Sam Am I said:


> Geeesh, my worse memories of morning starts getting to work at 5am I recall in all my carb'd cars back in the day is they just plain sucked(pun) in winter, esp when it was like -10F or less. No thanks, esp where I live in winters for trouble free reliable starts, I'll keep EFI's and associated electronic ig's for my vehicles over old school carbs and coils any day hands down.......


World's greatest invention... the remote start! 🥶 --> 😊


----------



## Sam Am I (Oct 28, 2021)

JJG723 said:


> World's greatest invention... the remote start! 🥶 --> 😊


This is hilarious, not but 20 mins ago I was telling my sig other over b-fast a remote start has to be the best gift in the world to give someone....I added one to my dumb 02 Ford few years ago and LOVE the thing, Gawd, how did I live w/o it? It has like 3 miles range, 2 way comms, shows batt voltage, cab temp, DANG!!

Putting one on my blower, yes....of course  Summer project....


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

Sam Am I said:


> This is hilarious, not but 20 mins ago I was telling my sig other over b-fast a remote start has to be the best gift in the world to give someone....I added one to my dumb 02 Ford few years ago and LOVE the thing, Gawd, how did I live w/o it? It has like 3 miles range, 2 way comms, shows batt voltage, cab temp, DANG!!
> 
> Putting one on my blower, yes....of course  Summer project....


I can start my truck from the other side of the planet with the MyGMC app. It's glorious!!


----------



## Sam Am I (Oct 28, 2021)

JJG723 said:


> I can start my truck from the other side of the planet with the MyGMC app. It's glorious!!


Yeah I think this thing has an app for round the world starts, but it's a paid subscription I think and I'm too cheap...lol


----------



## Kevnic (1 mo ago)

Manufactured 7/2020
When I looked up that part number for the charger it shows what it is used for but the battery on the snowblower will not fit that


----------



## Sam Am I (Oct 28, 2021)

Amazon.com : Eagleggo 12V AC Adapter for MTD Troy Bilt Yard Man 725-06121A Lawn Mower Charger Cord PSU : Patio, Lawn & Garden


Amazon.com : Eagleggo 12V AC Adapter for MTD Troy Bilt Yard Man 725-06121A Lawn Mower Charger Cord PSU : Patio, Lawn & Garden



www.amazon.com













769-25582.pdf







drive.google.com




Page 17





__





Craftsman Snow Blower - Model 31AH5GSG793


Find parts and product manuals for your CRAFTSMAN SB680 28" Two-Stage Snow Blower CMXGBAM203101. Free shipping on parts orders over $45.




www.mtdparts.ca


----------

